# NSW: Bobbin Head + Kayak = Fun!



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Gday All,

After being inspired by recent reports and childhood memories i launched from Bobbin Head yesterday morning with the intention of catching a few bream and hopefully an EP. With the tide up i hit the creeks first, casting a small surface walker into likely snags i was welcomed by hits straight away, they were quite obviously EP boofs and kept missing the smaller hooks so after 5 or so missed fish i swapped to a sammy and was instantly rewarded with a small but fat EP. Next cast into the same area was smashed by a better size fish which pulled drag and put up a better fight but the hooks pulled just under the kayak. As the tide went out i drifted with the current fishing the snags and flats on the way, caught another 5 very small EP's (good sign for the future), a couple of whiting and flathead over the flats but strangely not a single bream.





























I thought i would head out of the creeks and give the deeper waters of the bay a try, as i paddled out past the marina about 100m ahead i saw a huge splash on the surface unlike anything i have seen before, my initial thoughts was possibly a dolphin because no fish i have ever seen makes a splash like that. I was casting plastics into a deep drop off where i got busted off three time in a row before switching to the heavier rod and landing a couple of solid flathead around 60cm, while doing a yakside release on a fish i heard the splash again and looked up to see a big patch of white water in the middle of the bay. Now this was getting little freaky these splashes were huge, with no visible sign of what could have caused it, i was by now pretty sure it wasnt a dolphin as none were spotted, if it was a rogue king he must have been 10kg plus but my fears where starting to make me think of the possibility of a shark! So for the next 1hr i drifted along the rock wall catching plenty of flathead plus a couple of pinkies and trevally while every 15 mins or so these large splashes would randomly pop up around the bay, if this was a fish my bream gear would definitely have not been up for the challenge. So being content with a very productive mornings fishing in amazing scenery i packed up my gear and headed home still scratching my head over the mysterious surface action.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dont be surprise , it could be a jew . seen a couple smashing mullet early in the fog just out of A KUNA BAY,
Looked like a fun morning ,such a beatufil place.
COATSEY1


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

What a scenic spot, looks like you had fun too, i'm not sure what the splashes could be but I have seen 1-1.5m bull sharks leap clean out the the water before.


----------



## GregW (Jan 26, 2009)

Very well done on the fish. Sounds like a really good trip. It must be a lot quiter in the week than over the weekend, although on Sunday it was not that busy on the water when we fished there. Great pics to! The water looks like a mirror in the first one.
Just a question, what's a Sammy?


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good effort,
Not sure how big the splashes were but those creeks (Cockel & Cowan) are full of mullet. Kings and salmon have been caught a surprising way up Cowan Creek. Last year a friend watched a few (Bull?) Sharks cruzing around the bridge chasing the mullet.

Going down myself tomorrow morning for an early start, hope you left a few


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Good practice for this year's hairy trip Saro.

Every EP in that system has been caught by Eric at least once.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

A hairtail fish sounds Fun Dave, big sharp toothed critters on a yak in the dark at the coldest time of year, whats not to like count me in!
There are that many EP's in that system it would take a lifetime to catch em all.
Greg a sammy is a walk the dug lure made by Lucky Craft









A few people i have spoken to since are guessing the splashes may have been jews but at the time i wasn't ready to paddle over and find out :shock:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

The mullet there are pretty big, but then it could have been something chasing them....


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

there has been a lot of big green back tailor around and they are getting pretty big, I have lost a fortune in bream lures to them of late taking the lures in one hit, occasional you get one on then rear trebles but up there with the deep water who knows LOL

Cheers Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Went down this morning. The bay just below the marina was full of gar that were being harassed the entire 1/2 hour I was there. There were some real explosions of these several times. One happened just as I was passing the Lionheart (biggest boat at the end of the 1st jetty) and 2 garfish ended up on the swimming platform :lol: - My guess would be big tailor, as I've caught them around there in the past. There was also lots of big mullet jumping up past the marina.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds interesting, i will definitly heading back there next week armed with some heavier gear and hopefully something big and silver will take a liking to my plastics!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Lovely looking spot and it sounds pretty fishy at the moment.
Might be worth towing a gar around by the sound of it.


----------

